# snowboard wax kits



## Stryder420 (Jul 23, 2008)

so i just purchased my snowboard and i was looking into some snowboard wax kits and wanted some opinions on this snowboard wax kit Deluxe Snowboard Tuning Kit (1210)

like if anyone has bought this and what they think of the edge and bevel tool ect... or if anyone can recommend another kit they found more useful. Keep in mind that i have no equipment whatsoever and need a kit with the basic fundamentals.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

I have this kit: Swix Alpine Glide Wax Kit from Backcountry.com It's a bit on the pricey side, but I needed an iron along with the other stuff and you can't go wrong with swix.


----------



## hvalley76 (Oct 17, 2007)

Check out tognar toolworks.

I bought their basic snowboard waxing kit. You get an iron, wax, brush & scraper for about $50. Good basic kit I use it all the time. It doesn't include any edge tuning tools but they do sell them separately if you want those too.

Ski Snowboard Tuning Wax Tool Kits Tognar


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

don't mean to thread steal but i gotta question snowolf, can you pick up any of these brushes from like a hardware store or any place else other than at a local shop cause most of the shops here just sell kits rather than separate tools, and for a the citrus base cleaner that you said you can pick up, what is the brand or name of the product that you use so I can use some reference when I go to try and find it. Also with the nylon brush, when you texture the base, are you supposed to just do a long single sweep from tip to tail or do you just brush it like you are polishing with the scotchbrite pad?


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

i use a plastic putty scraper from home depot as my scraper. is that ok? ive heard of people using metal scrapers, but i was scared to scratch my board..


----------



## Stryder420 (Jul 23, 2008)

hvalley76 said:


> Check out tognar toolworks.
> 
> I bought their basic snowboard waxing kit. You get an iron, wax, brush & scraper for about $50. Good basic kit I use it all the time. It doesn't include any edge tuning tools but they do sell them separately if you want those too.
> 
> Ski Snowboard Tuning Wax Tool Kits Tognar


Thanks a lot hvalley this is exactly what i was looking for, all the basic stuff at a good price.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Go to the grocery store and get Parafin Wax.


Do not follow this advice. Now I know why Carmen's board runs so damn slow. Get a snowboard wax, all temp, or for the temps you are expecting.

The Tognar advice was pretty good. They are legit. I buy a lot of stuff from them myself. The shop ptex is the key thing with them. Way better than candle ptex. I also get the base repair string as I tend to get a lot of core shots over a season.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Do not follow this advice. Now I know why Carmen's board runs so damn slow. Get a snowboard wax, all temp, or for the temps you are expecting.
> 
> The Tognar advice was pretty good. They are legit. I buy a lot of stuff from them myself. The shop ptex is the key thing with them. Way better than candle ptex. I also get the base repair string as I tend to get a lot of core shots over a season.


Yeah for the cost of a proper waxing iron and proper wax go with tools that are made for waxing boards and not clothes. Don't go welfare on your tuning gear. It makes life easier and does a nicer job.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> :laugh:No the board ran slow because actually I was too scared to go down all that powder:laugh: and I think I didnt lean back enough honestly..
> 
> Honestly its worked fine for me...Particularly over here on the east coast...where are snow is fast most days.
> 
> ...


When riding in warm temps, your board is going to be slower no matter what wax you use. Using a warm temp wax will give you better glide. Using grocery store wax is just stupid. And again, your board runs exceedingly slow.

I use cheap wax all the time, but it is snowboard/ski wax.

Using an old iron is fine. I did that for years. A proper wax iron is nice but not necessary.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

> Using an old iron is fine. I did that for years. A proper wax iron is nice but not necessary.


Kill, so you just used a regular old household iron? what did u do about the holes on it?


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Just make sure the steam setting is turned to off.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

kwu said:


> Kill, so you just used a regular old household iron? what did u do about the holes on it?


I "used" an old household iron. I have an actual wax iron now, but back in the day the house iron was free and money wasn't that plentiful.

The holes in the iron don't affect anything. As grimdog said, just don't use the steam function. The biggest trick was keeping the iron on a low enough temp that it didn't burn the wax.  It was very easy to run the iron too hot and burn the crap out of the wax.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

so just make sure you don't see steam coming off of the wax in order to tell if it's burning or not?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

kwu said:


> so just make sure you don't see steam coming off of the wax in order to tell if it's burning or not?


Basically. Better yet, just make sure there is no water in the iron. There is no use for water in a wax iron. Once you use an iron for waxing that is all it's good for, not a good idea to try to iron your clothes with it afterwards.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

well i've heard that putting foil on the iron will keep it from getting ruined, or is that just bs?


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

PAIN IN THE ASS!!! I would just spend the $50 and then not worry about foil and paper towel wiping and guessing at temerature control....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

kwu said:


> well i've heard that putting foil on the iron will keep it from getting ruined, or is that just bs?


PITA for sure. Also, it would be very easy to tear the foil and once you do that you'll have wax on the iron anyway. Go to your local thrift store (Goodwill, ARC, Salvation Army) and buy an iron from them that you will use as a dedicated wax iron. That is if you are on a budget. If not, just buy $20-$50 wax iron. Watch sac as good wax irons pop there for cheap from time to time. I picked up my latest model from them.


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

I'll be honest, my $7 iron that I picked up from WalMart works fine. I'm not concerned about it breaking because its easily replacable...its just not that great at holding temperatures, but good enough.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

Thats not a bad idea at all. I'll have to take a trip to a local thrift store and see what I can dig up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

alrite i'll keep that in mind thanks for the tip wolf. I also had a few other questions regarding waxing and tuning that I had PMed you about. I'm not sure if you saw it, but I don't wanna repost it here cause it's kinda lengthy so if you get a chance to take a look at it let me know. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

i have a travel iron that i got from goodwill for like $4. it's about the same size as an iron made for waxing, and barely has any holes in it at all. it works perfectly. i really think buying a $40 iron is a waste of money. 

someone asked about where you can buy the brushes snowy was talkin about, and i don't remember reading an answer. they have a plethora of brushes at home depot.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

for the brushes do you need two differents ones? like one hard bristled for texturing, and one soft for polishing? also i thought that the soft brush for polishing is covered by the scothbrite pads or is it different?


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I use a wire brush to clean all the crud out before waxing, a plastic one for texturing, and a green scotchbrite pad for polishing.


----------



## Stryder420 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ok so i just purchased my kit...i decided to go with this one

Amazon.com: Dakine Super Tune Kit 110v: Sports & Outdoors

i figured that since i don't have any snowboarding tools to begin with that this kit has most of the basic tools i need to get started. i got my buddy to donate his board to me for my first waxing HAHA! it honestly doesn't seem like rocket science and i like to do most things myself regardless. I think its a good investment and a good skill to learn.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

I've never given any thought to waxing my own boards but I am hoping to get a lot more time on snow this year, and I could use an excuse to clean out the garage...

How do you hold the board down during the scraping process? I don't plan on buying a vise bench... Just take the bindings off and invert the board on some old towels?


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Due to size contraints of my place I normally go into the bathroom and put the nose in the bathtube (cushioned by old towels) and hold the tail with my hand and scrape. Then flip it around and scrape the other side. All of the wax shavenings are conveniently left in the tub for easy clean up.


----------

